# Mein neuer Teich



## steffen55 (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo Alle zusammen 

nachdem ich nun schon eine ganze Weile Eure Tips und Antworten in Anspruch genommen habe möchte ich meinen Teich und mich vorstellen.
Ich stamme aus Sachsen, genauer gesagt aus der Oberlausitz (zwichen Bautzen und Hoyerswerda). 
Ich hatte seit Mitte der 90iger Jahre einen kleinen Teich ca. 3000 -4000 Liter und einen kleinen Pool, den ich leider zu selten nutzen konnte (außer Speesen nichts gewesen)
 

 

 

 
Deshalb begann ich im Herbst 2008 zusammen mit meinem Sohn (21, überwiegender Anteil an den Tiefbauarbeiten) die zwei Sachen zusammenzufassen. Aus demm Pool sollte den neue Teich und aus dem alten Teich ein Bachlauf mit Quelle werden. (Leider kannte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt dieses Forum noch nicht),
und los gings !!!!


----------



## steffen55 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hallo,

uns so gings weiter:

1. Loch graben:   [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## axel (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hallo Jochen

Herzlich Willkommen

:willkommen

Ist ja Klasse geworden Dein Teich 
Da hat sich die Mühe gelohnt 
Die Folie die noch über Wasser herausschaut würde ich noch mit ner Ufermatte abdecken wegen dem UV Schutz .
Bei einem Teichfreund hier hatte ich das auch gesehen . Der meinte dann er hätte einfach noch ne Lage Folie über die eigentliche Folie verlegt.
Dann fühl Dich mal weiterhin wohl bei uns .
Und denk an weitere Fotos 

lg
axel


----------



## steffen55 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hallo Axel .... geht ja gleich weiter...............


----------



## steffen55 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hallo, jetzt gehts weiter......

- Kies rein, Pflanzen und die Fische aus dem alten Teich umsetzen.
  aus dem Alten Teich wurde der Bachlauf ....
 

 

 

 

 

*** Der Kiesstreifen neben dem Bachlauf ist mein Regenwasserfilter (Kiesfilter) zum Teich nachfüllen mit Regen-, und   Brunnenwasser ***


----------



## steffen55 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

und weiter gehts.............

- Teichrand gestalten, Brücke bauen und Wasserfall bauen....


----------



## steffen55 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

und weiter gehts..............

nun begann der Kampf gegen die Algen (auch mit eienm Provisorium)....


----------



## steffen55 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Das vorläufige Ende naht !!!!!

- die bestellten Pflanzen rein und tapfer gegen die Algen kämpfen !!!!

 


und nun den Pfalanzen beim wachsen und den Fischen beim "fischeln" zusehen !!!


----------



## Erdbeere (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Einfach nur geil,da kann man echt neidisch werden.
Plane auch gerade einen neuen Folienteich,aber habe ehrlich gesagt bis jetzt noch null Plan.

lg,Stefanie


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Servus Steffen & Sohnemann

Herzlich Willkommen

Da hast ja eine Super  Arbeit hingelegt 

Bin mir sicher, wenn die Pflanzen endlich in die Gänge kommen, hat sich dein Algen problem auch in Luft aufgelöst 

Freue mich jetzt schon auf deinen weiteren Teichfortschritt, den du uns hoffentlich mit Bildern weiter dokumentierst 

Dieser Thread zum Thema Algen möchte ich Dir, obwohl du ihn schon kennen wirst, trotzdem ans Herz legen .


----------



## steffen55 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hallo nochmal,

So sieht mein Teich am 05.06.2009 aus. Heute ist noch ein Swim Skim 25 dazugekommen. Algen haben meiner Meinung nach verloren. Pflanzen fangen an zu wachsen, Schaum wird weniger. Die Wirkung des Skimmers ist super   , nur mit der Braunfärbung bin ich noch nicht zufrieden.


----------



## steffen55 (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hallo,
 so hat sich mein Teich bis zum August verändert
(restliche Bilder in meinem Album )


----------



## Bibo-30 (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hallo
Schön geworden....Pflanzen haben sich gut entwickelt, Toll


----------



## spot (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

ja sieht echt toll aus 

gruß

kai


----------

